
Ingenious European lawsuit could provide a realistic way to stop Brexit - laktak
https://qz.com/906547/an-ingenious-european-lawsuit-could-finally-provide-a-realistic-way-to-stop-brexit/
======
BrockSamson
Parliament without Opposition is mere ceremony. And our Government should be
of science not faith. So we must look to the law to protect and advance our
rights. And to hold those who govern to clear and cool account. - from
[https://goodlawproject.org/](https://goodlawproject.org/)

